

Chevy Volt’s chief engineer says “this ain’t no hybrid” - brlewis
http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/12/chevy-volts-chief-engineer-says-this-aint-no-hybrid/

======
adolph
Wasn't there some government grant they got or something that was to go toward
electric vehicle (EV) development and not hybrid development?

